# Meet GoodMike's Betta half



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Heres my 1st Betta.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Cute fella!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice Dt I like his colouring!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

What a neat little betta.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx everyone for the comments on Mike.


----------

